# A WHACK OF KOREAN WAR AIRCRAFT COLOR PHOTOS



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2018)

And by "a whack of" I mean a whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack of

Forums / USAAF / USN Library / Korea in colour - Axis and Allies Paintworks

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 12, 2018)

Great find Geo!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Tracker (Dec 12, 2018)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 12, 2018)

Tremendous catch. Geo thanks.


----------



## AMC (Dec 12, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> And by "a whack of" I mean a whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack of
> 
> Forums / USAAF / USN Library / Korea in colour - Axis and Allies Pain ....



Superb, should be a book...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2018)

Great stuff!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Jeepers, thanks a Mill!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 17, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> And by "a whack of" I mean a whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack of



This is the result of Geo's WABAC machine trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leutnant (Dec 17, 2018)

Holy *Sh*t. *Thank you! Those are absolutely fantastic.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 18, 2018)

Great shots, and in colour


----------

